# skeeter pee not clearing



## reefman (Feb 1, 2013)

I have a batch of the original skeeter pee that was done fermenting.
Last week I added my pot. meta., sorbate and sparkaloid per the instructions for the original pee.
It's been a week, and it doesn't look to be clearing much. There is some sediment, but the wine still is very cloudy.
Am I not being patient enough? Any other suggestions?


----------



## ffemt128 (Feb 1, 2013)

Be patient. My cranberry lime took almost 2 weeks to clear after adding the sparkoloid. It will clear with time. How long since it's been started?


----------



## reefman (Feb 1, 2013)

I started the batch on Jan. 6th. (spg 1.075)
On Jan 17th, the spg was .998...I left it alone (in secondary) till Jan 27th. spg was still .998.
On Jan 28th I added pot. meta., pot sorb., and sparkaloid.
I guess I am being impatient, since it's only been 4 days...


----------



## ffemt128 (Feb 1, 2013)

Give it some time. Gas, temps alot play into this as you know. Since starting you are only approx a month into it. It will clear in the next couple weeks at which time you can back sweeten.


----------



## Hokapsig (Feb 2, 2013)

Doug, exactly how CLEAR should Skeeter Pee get? Clear like water or clear with a yellowish haze to indicate that it is lemon?


----------



## reefman (Feb 2, 2013)

Pictures from Lon (on his webpage) and others show it clear as water, just like most other wines.


----------



## derunner (Feb 2, 2013)

Mine is also not clear and I pitched on 12/7. It has started to clear up over the last 2 weeks, but I bet it has 2-4 weeks before being clear like water. I started the dragons blood on 12/25 and it appears to be clearer at this point.


----------



## reefman (Feb 18, 2013)

Well, it's two weeks later, and my skeeter pee still has not cleared. (used sparkolloid)
Doesn't look any better than it did back on Feb 3rd.
I checked my recipe, and I did not add the yeast energizer, because I didn't have any at the time.
Could this have anything to do with it not clearing? It's fermented to dry, degassed, added sorbate and sulfite.
Room temp is 62F.
Any suggestions?...thanks


----------



## Arne (Feb 19, 2013)

Mite try warming it up to the mid 70's or so and see if that helps. Arne.


----------



## reefman (Feb 19, 2013)

Thanks, I'll put my brew belt on it and see what happens.


----------



## TheWineThief (Mar 10, 2013)

How's the clearing process going? Mine seems to be taking a while to clear too.


----------



## reefman (Mar 10, 2013)

Very slowly, but I can see that it is clearing. Mine looks the same as yours.
I think I discovered why mine may be slow. 
I used a slurry from a WE Riesling Ice wine style kit, to start my SP batch, and it's giving me the same problem as the Skeeter Pee .....very slow clearing.
I'm going to try another Skeeter Pee batch, but with a different slurry.


----------



## derunner (Mar 11, 2013)

Mine is 3 months old now and just looking clear now. I need to rack it back sweeten, wait another week or too and make sure it is clear. But it is clearing finally.


----------

